# Moving: EU/US Citizen & His US Wife



## DomP (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi folks,

My wife and I have decided to move to Germany in Summer of 2015 (planning ahead). I am a US and a recent EU citizen (Italian) while my wife is a US citizen (with two years remaining until she is eligible for Italian Citizenship). While I may live/work from any destination, my wife will be looking for a position. Here are the facts: 
-We are in process of leaning German and will be conversationally proficient
-Wife is a Senior Financial Analyst, fluent in Russian and English (working on German)
-We are looking into a rental home so that we may have 2-3 extra rooms to rent out for BnB's (Bed & Breakfast)
-We are looking at living in Hamburg, Anywhere in Bavaria, or Stuttgart areas - though we are open to suggestions
-We arrive in Hamburg and will have a month to drive around and finalize our location/opportunity for work and life

Here are the questions:
-What is the best city to start looking for work for my wife, whom will be on spousal visa and has anyone used staffing firms?
-When it comes to opening a BnB, is the market oversaturated in big cities (Berlin, Munich)? Is it best to set up shop in a mid-sized city (Heidelberg, Freiberg)?
-Any recommendations on websites to look for rental home listings?

Thank you for your guidance - it is really appreciated!
Dom


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My only comment is that Berlin has begun cracking down on the unregulated private Ferienwohnung market. Basically Kijiji, Craigslist and AirBnB rendered certain neighbourhoods borderline uninhabitable. Not sure what the situation is in other parts of Germany. If you really wanted to run a proper BnB (with breakfast and everything) there might be boatloads of regulatory hoops.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you sure your wife will need a spousal visa? Normally (under EU regulations) the non-EU spouse of an EU national is allowed to join their EU national spouse on a special sort of residence permit, which accords all the same rights to the non-EU spouse.

Take a look at this page from the Europa.eu website: EU – Residence rights, non-EU spouses/children of EU nationals abroad - Your Europe
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

In Southern German big cities (especially Munich, Stuttgart, don't know about others), there is high demand for medium-term accommodation, e.g. people coming for a few weeks or months (e.g. study semester, internship, training, project work, etc.) and not able to pay a hotel for the duration.
This is, in my opinion, a better business model than B&B, because it's more predictable (less seasonal) and less effort.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

DomP said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My wife and I have decided to move to Germany in Summer of 2015 (planning ahead). I am a US and a recent EU citizen (Italian) while my wife is a US citizen (with two years remaining until she is eligible for Italian Citizenship). While I may live/work from any destination, my wife will be looking for a position. Here are the facts:
> -We are in process of leaning German and will be conversationally proficient
> ...


Depending on which Bundesland you live in there might be a possibility to rent out rooms without much bureaucracy involved, provided that you stay below a certain number of rooms.

Will you be buying a property? If you are renting yourself it's unlikely to get permission from the landlord for this. Also, the rental market in places like Hamburg has become quite cut throat. You'll be lucky to find an affordable place big enough for yourselves (especially if you are used to American dimensions), never mind one big enough to rent out rooms. Unless money is not an object?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The BnB option is going to be difficult. As mentioned, it's probably a non-starter because landlords would likely object. Even then, finding something suitable that's close to your wife's work and where you'd have customers will probably be so expensive as to make it unprofitable. Given all the other challenges, you might be best served by dropping that idea. Find a area to live where your wife can work, then find a modest apartment. That will be complicated enough.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dom, I would also agree with most of the others and forget about the B&B option. You probably go crazy from the regulation and with the saturation of good and cheap hotels in most of the big cities struggle to make any sort of decent living. As regards jobs you will have to go where you can find work and for looking for places to live try the big sites like immobilienscout24 or immowelt. 
Good luck. Let us all know how you get on.


----------



## DomP (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank for the replies. 

Bev, I will look into the site. There is always conflicting information on different sites and it appears the best thing I can do is arrive, then apply for necessary permits. I am thinking about bringing 5 certified copes of marriage certificate (with translations and apostille). Can anyone thing of any paperwork I would need to provide to the alien office for myself and my wife?

I think we're going to look at B&B's as an option after settling for a while. Since I am employed and my wife will be looking for employment, we shouldn't complicate things. It is good to know about the need for short term accommodations for students and travelers. Thank you for the heads up on that. We may buy a house after settling so B&B will be a better option after.

James, thank you for the sites. We really appreciate that.

So the general consensus is: Skip the B&B - at least for now.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

For your and your wife's residence permits, start looking at the German government sites (federal and also the different Bundesländer where you might live, since the foreigners' office is administered at the provincial level). If you are still in the US, you could also contact your nearest German consulate.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

DomP said:


> Thank for the replies.
> 
> Bev, I will look into the site. There is always conflicting information on different sites and it appears the best thing I can do is arrive, then apply for necessary permits. I am thinking about bringing 5 certified copes of marriage certificate (with translations and apostille). Can anyone thing of any paperwork I would need to provide to the alien office for myself and my wife?
> 
> ...


You yourself only need to register your residence with the local municipality (as does everyone including German citizens).

Your wife needs to apply for a residence card for non-EEA family members of EEA-citizens. Start collecting your paperwork right from the beginning and make an appointment with the local Ausländerbehörde early on, if possible within 90 days of arrival as it will otherwise complicate things quite a bit.

For the permit, your wife needs:

- Your marriage certificate with certified translation into German
- One biometric passport sized photograph
- Certificate of residence (you get that when you register with the municipality and serves as proof of address throughout your stay in Germany. Carry it with you!)
- Fees

After 90 days (not advisable as Americans can only stay in Germany visa-free for 90 days), you as the EEA citizen would have to show that you are exercising EU treaty rights: working, self-employment or studying. You'd also have to show health insurance and whatnot.

So. stay within the 90 day period, have all your documents ready and usually a decision is made on the spot regarding the residence card. It will then come after 3-4 weeks from the Federal Printworks.

The residence card will be valid 5 years and give your wife unrestricted access to the German job market.

After 5 years she can apply for an indefinite permit.

However, she will not need this if she meanwhile acquires Italian citizenship.

Residence card for family members of EU (except Germany) and EEA citizens - Services - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de


----------

